# 2002 Maxima Lifter Rattle?



## M. Paul (Oct 3, 2010)

My 2002 Maxima has a inconsistantly loud rattle in the engine. It has about 80,000 miles on it. The noise gets louder at times and quites down. It's loudest between 40 and 50 mph. I think it may be the a lifter. Any other suggestions? Any common problems at this mileage that might create this noise?


----------

